# handicapaccess



## alanb1824 (Nov 27, 2005)

i've recently had a stroke and have no use of my left hand and leg. i have a 2007 x5. has` anyone made the vehicle more handi cap friendly?


----------



## psychrunner (Dec 26, 2004)

*might want to try a different forum*

The folks in the X5 forum may have more info on this. This is a forum for classic cars.
Hope you find the appropriate accomodations.


----------

